
Japanese police arrested a 13yo girl for posting an infinite loop code - pchw
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=ja&sl=ja&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww3.nhk.or.jp%2Flnews%2Fkobe%2F20190304%2F2020003239.html
======
kazinator
"The police who found the writing examined the connection record of the
Internet and guided it on the 4th."

Should be:

"The police who found the posting examined the logs, and placed the girl under
protective custody on the 4th."

"In addition, I suspected that he wrote the same address on another bulletin
board, he also searched the house of each man's unemployed man in Yamaguchi
prefecture, an unemployed man and a man of a 47-year-old construction worker
in Kagoshima prefecture."

Rather:

"Also, on the suspicion of having posted the same address to different
bulletin boards, the police searched the respective residences of a 39-year-
old unemployed man from Yamaguchi Prefecture and a 47-year-old construction
worker from Kagoshima Prefecture."

~~~
glandium
Being able to read Japanese to some extent (and browser
extensions/dictionaries help for the remainder), I rarely read full-text
automatic translations. In fact, last time was years ago. I thought they had
made progress. Man was I wrong.

------
fixermark
Sadly, the translate didn't quite make clear the nature of the arrest.

Did the student in question merely share the code, or did they execute the
code on a machine intended to display useful information? If the latter, it's
basic vandalism and completely arrest-worthy.

~~~
jogu
Did some more reading on this and she posted a link to a site that contained
more or less the following: for (;;) { window.alert("...") }

~~~
anfilt
posted a link thats it....

How is that arrest worthy sigh...

------
gabrielblack
Please correct me, they called the police to arrest a teenager because are
horrible programmers? I won't justify the girl, but in that case I should say,
do a favour, debug it and shut up.

~~~
soraminazuki
The girl wasn't even a programmer. All she did was post a link to a joke site
that shows infinite alert dialogs, which reportedly isn't even a problem with
modern browsers.

~~~
Doxin
Any modern browser will show a checkbox on the second alert dialog to disallow
further dialogs.

------
jonplackett
Maybe this explains it:

[https://www.economist.com/asia/2017/05/18/as-crime-dries-
up-...](https://www.economist.com/asia/2017/05/18/as-crime-dries-up-japans-
police-hunt-for-things-to-do)

Japan has not much crime and a lot of police.

------
soraminazuki
I guess a more appropriate title would be "Japanese police arrested a 13yo
girl for posting a link to a joke site showing infinite alert dialogs."

------
jepler
Sadly, while `forkbomb.sh` is registered, `curl hxxp://forkbomb.sh | bash -`
doesn't do what you might hope.

~~~
bradknowles
s/bash/sudo bash/

Ftfy.

------
Jenz
What? Can anyone explain just what this kid has done wrong?

Cheers, some kid

------
aaron695
I think this is the link to the leet sploit -

[http://j5qr.qr.ai](http://j5qr.qr.ai)

~~~
jakobegger
People seem to have downvoted you, but I think your comment does add to the
discussion.

Readers on HN should be able to figure out how to close a browser window.

~~~
ekimekim
Every browser I've used (chrome, firefox) for quite a while (years?) has had
"Prevent this page from making additional dialogs" as an option after the
second or third alert.

Who is having problems closing pages like this? What browser are they using?

